# Successor to ViP622 when??



## oshogg (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi,

I currently have Dish942 and am wondering if I should upgrade to 622. However, I am wondering when the next update to 622 is coming up? Any ideas? Any guesses?

thanks,
Osho


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

oshogg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I currently have Dish942 and am wondering if I should upgrade to 622. However, I am wondering when the next update to 622 is coming up? Any ideas? Any guesses?
> 
> ...


I'm afraid my crystal ball is broken. My wag would be: more storage, more integration, smaller, cheaper... and so on and so on...


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah unless technology changes or they lose their lawsuit, I don't really know what they could add to the receiver except what was all ready stated. As far as firmware updates, software changes, etc.. that can all be done with an upgrade I think


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Software updates come as soon as E* can get "the next version" working. I would NOT expect hardware to replace the ViP-622 DVR in the next three years. They may come out with a version with a larger hard drive (a la 501/508/510).


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Have they activated the USB port for external hard drives on the 622? I would think that would take care of that situation.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

I left out one obvious big item that James alluded to: Make the 622 work as advertised!


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

dave1234 said:


> I left out one obvious big item that James alluded to: Make the 622 work as advertised!


Mine does and then some.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

oshogg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I currently have Dish942 and am wondering if I should upgrade to 622. However, I am wondering when the next update to 622 is coming up? Any ideas? Any guesses?
> 
> ...


As I was upgrading a customer's 942 the other day, he stated that he felt like having the 942 was a beta program for the 622. lol.


----------



## mikeinaustin (May 20, 2004)

my guess is 1080p support and probably within 12-18 months.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

mikeinaustin said:


> my guess is 1080p support and probably within 12-18 months.


Too much bandwidth required for 1080p - probably will NEVER happen.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd just as soon have an outboard scaler than have Dish use same crappy internal 1080p scaler in their receivers.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Too much bandwidth required for 1080p - probably will NEVER happen.


who'd a thunk 10 years ago that there would be enough bandwidth to broadcast locals, in HD, to multiple cities.


----------



## oshogg (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the info. I am still undecided if I want to upgrade to 622 now or wait. I will at least wait for a month and decide how it goes after that.

Osho


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

Having had both, if you don't want the newer HD channels and/or HD locals (assuming they are offered in your area), there really is no difference between the two receivers strictly from a programming perspective. There's a couple of new features like VOD and some annoying interactive features, a little bit more storage, but that's about it.

Doug


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mikeinaustin said:


> my guess is 1080p support and probably within 12-18 months.


Why duplicate the functionality that almost all 1080p displays already have? In fact, most of the 1080p consumer displays don't accept a 1080p signal!


----------

